# Project NMZ - Preview - CCA Broward Banquet



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

That is a very nice looking boat!!! Great job on that!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

wow! that's awesome!  great job Guys!  NMZ is way to go!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Jan your good man, where do you get all the new ideas !!!

see you at the Rally


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Well done, Jan.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If you want to check out the skiff please come to the Rally on Saturday. I'll be there with the skiff. I honestly can say that pictures simply do not do this project boat justice. 

Cheers

P.S. A small side story I want to tell. Every single one of the above companies got on board before the final determination of how the skiff was going to be donated and to whom. I basically told them that I had a project, I want it to be for a youth education program and I don't know who it will go to in the end. Every single one of them said sign me up! 

I think this speaks volumes to their dedication to our sport and the future of it. 

Cheers


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

GREAT job Capt. Jan! Way to roll her out.
 Can't wait to see the boat at the Rally!!! [smiley=bravo.gif]
And to ALL who provided goods and services
for this very good cause...


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Boat looks INCREDIBLE! All the sponsors should be thrilled to see their products on the boat.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

neat looking rig for sure, great set of monga bonga's on the chick on the left too.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Does that make them "Noe Candy?"

Or "Noe Candy for you!"

Guess that depends if the wife is looking...


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> neat looking rig for sure, great set of monga bonga's on the chick on the left too.


Chicks, what chicks?


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Jeez I am getting old. I had to go back and look at the pics to find the girls. [smiley=smilie-iamwithstupid.gif]


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

> Jeez I am getting old.  I had to go back and look at the pics to find the girls.     [smiley=smilie-iamwithstupid.gif]


Cept deerfly most likely did it with his eyes closed.


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

That boat looks awesome....great inspiration and ideas. I like the large CCA decal - anybody know where I can get a couple??

Thanks and again...job well done by all involved.

JJ


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Jan, anyone estimate out the final retail worth of the mods and gear?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> That boat looks awesome....great inspiration and ideas.  I like the large CCA decal - anybody know where I can get a couple??
> 
> Thanks and again...job well done by all involved.
> 
> JJ


Call your CCA Regional Director. They are listed at www.ccaflorida.org. They should be able to check if there some around. I suggest making a small donation to support them if they are able to hook you up.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> That boat looks awesome....great inspiration and ideas.  I like the large CCA decal - anybody know where I can get a couple??
> 
> Thanks and again...job well done by all involved.
> 
> JJ


That log0 was done by Shadow Graphics. It was sized to match the side of the Gheenoe. I'm not sure what the CCA has, but Tom has the right idea.   ;D

Dearfly, No I don't, I will in a couple days though. 

I also wanted to mention how you can get into the pool to win the Project NMZ skiff.

The project boat is a donation to CCA Florida from Microskiff.com. The CCA is handling the raffle. There are a total of 2000 available tickets and each person can hold a maximum of 5 tickets. The tickets cost $10.00 each. The goal is to sell all 2000 tickets and make a total of $20,000.00 donation to the CCA to underwrite 2000 scholarships in the New Tides program! Tickets can be purchased at any CCA Banquet, the up coming Gheenoe Rally October 10th-12th Long Point Park - http://www.brevardparks.com/rv_tent/longpoint/

If you can not make it to the Rally or Banquets then please contact Brian at CCA Florida and he can get tickets to you. [email protected]

At this time there they do not have the ability to take internet donations. I do know they are working on it but I do not know how long it will be before this is available.

If you have any questions please contact Brian or myself.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Has anyone seen the Wang Anchor "new carbon fiber mount". How does it mount to the NMZ, with such a narrow transom? Any pictures?

Thanks...JJ


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Has anyone seen the Wang Anchor "new carbon fiber mount".  How does it mount to the NMZ, with such a narrow transom?  Any pictures?
> 
> Thanks...JJ



I'm working on it with Joe


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We have one on Project NMZ! ;D Thanks to Tom and Joe. Come to the Rally this weekend and check it out!

Cheers


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

WOW  Saw the boat at the Rally and it is decked out!!!
Pictures don't do it justice...Thanks to Capt. Jan for bringing
it out. Good talking to you and thanks for the opportunity
to buy my tickets! [smiley=luck.gif] Dave


----------



## anthony (Oct 7, 2008)

what does one of those go for $$$$?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> what does one of those go for $$$$?


Can you be a bit more specific? Are you asking about the entire package that was put together or just the boat?


----------

